# Black Nailpolish



## togal (Oct 9, 2006)

Does anyone here wear black nailpolish? With the hype over Chanel black satin I bought Milani black satin today. Honestly, I'm afraid to try it.




I like wearing vampy shades but black just seems to bring me over to the goth side.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 9, 2006)

My mother hates when i wear black nail polish. she says it makes me look like a witch.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Oct 9, 2006)

I think it looks good if it's done right. Personally I don't wear it though because I have really long and skinny fingers, and whenever I wear dark nail polish my fingers just look even longer and skinnier.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 9, 2006)

My next manicure will be in BLACK YES I want to try it. This will be my first time. It think it can be classy color on your nails besides the standard reds or the French look.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 9, 2006)

I would also be scared to try it .... today I saw a girl with black toenails and I thought it just looked weird!

Of course I already have skin that's pale enough to make me a Goth, I don't need to add black nail polish! lol Honestly the only black things I like to wear are black pants and shoes... I think I need more color in my nail polish (toes and fingers), shirts, and makeup to brighten up my pale skin! The wrong color of nail polish, especially on my toenails for some reason, just doesn't look right with my skintone...


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 9, 2006)

i like it but whatever you do dont leave it on long or you can get fungus


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like it but whatever you do dont leave it on long or you can get fungus



WOW and this is because is black? I'm sorry this is the first time I hear this!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 9, 2006)

i wanna try it, although i would've never thought about even doing it if it wasn't the "style" now. i've seen it on a lot of people and i'm loving it more and more!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 9, 2006)

I haven't worn black yet. I do want to try it though. I wear dark purple a lot and sometimes it looks black. It definitely is in style now.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 9, 2006)

I wore black np in 12 grade and my first and second year of college. I actually thought it looked sophisticated... just wore it like any dark np and from a distance that's what it looked like


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 9, 2006)

I like black nail polish. i don't wear it often. For some reason, when it chips I think it looks worse than when other colors chip.


----------



## sapphire2021 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just removed my black polish off my nails after 2 weeks. =) I love it and I have 4 teenagers. LOL I have it on my toes too. Actually I had my black polish on at a training I had to do. Honestly I think it is classy. I get bored with the pink and white. EVERYONE wears it! Ugh. But its all in HOW you wear it. LOVE IT!!! Recommend you DO IT!!!! Fun fun fun. =)

Carol


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW and this is because is black? I'm sorry this is the first time I hear this!



well its with most dark colors.i read it before that it can turn the yellow or even give the nail fungus.trust me,i Know


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 9, 2006)

One of the magazines had a do's and don'ts of wearing black nail polish. It said the look works better if your nails are shorter.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree. Short but not too short nails with black n/p looks classy

seriously how can anyone tell whether it's chanel or maybelline, LOL... looks the same to me


----------



## lizziebith (Oct 9, 2006)

According to Oct. 06 of People mag black nail polish is HOT! I'd probably go for a really dark burgundy or purple instead of straight-up black


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 9, 2006)

i love black nail polish

you can put on it silver glitters and its look awsome


----------



## natalierb (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the dark polish trend! I was hesitant to wear black nail polish, also- so I bought O.P.I.'s "Lincoln Park After Dark"- it's a really, really dark purple, so it almost looks black, but it's not. It looks great! I've been using this color for a few weeks now, and I actually get compliments on it. So if you guys want to wear dark polish, but don't want it to look too harsh, you have to try this shade!


----------



## togal (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks ladies. I think I'm going to try it for a weekend first.

One of my dark colours is NYX dark cherry. But still trying to find Lincoln Park After Dark. I've read that is a very very popular shade.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd wear it, except I'm one for natural looking fingernails. Now, I'll wear just about any color on my toes!


----------



## Lia (Oct 9, 2006)

You can buy it on internet ... I found these 2 sites which sell OPI, China Glaze and other np brands at reasonable prices recently:

8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture &amp; Equipment

Both have good prices , and what's best , great variety


----------



## togal (Oct 9, 2006)

THanks for the links lia matos. 8ty8beauty has amazing prices. In Canada OPI is about $11.00 or more.


----------



## Lia (Oct 9, 2006)

You're welcome




I wish it would send to Brazil so i could try some of those nailpolishes


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 10, 2006)

I used to wear black nailpolish all the time... funny how it's now becoming a hot trend! I love having glossy black nails. And I'm talking like vinyl, or patent leather glossy... reminiscent of PVC dominatrix catsuits, if you will.



One thing I loved was to use a slightly shimmery black polish [i used L'Oreal Jet Set in Boogie... I think] and top it with a shiny shiny clear topcoat





The only thing about black polish is that it does start to look shabby a lot quicker since it's such a dark colour. If you're someone who absolutely can't stand having chipped polish on your nails, you'll probably go crazy trying to keep it looking nice. I have really pale skin and long, thin fingers.... and I might be the odd one here, but I like how black polish makes them look longer and thinner! I embrace my natural pallor


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

I wear black as a base, but have air brushes or hand paintings done in other colors


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it looks cute, just hesitant on trying it out. I've read that red and dark colors turn your nails yellow so you should use a base coat before applying the polish. I think I will try the dark plum or something like that instead of straight out black.


----------



## Steel (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're welcome



I wish it would send to Brazil so i could try some of those nailpolishes



Why wouldn't they ship to Brazil? I thought they ship wherever


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 15, 2006)

I like black nail polish on my toes. But for any dark/vampy shade of polish I think it needs to be on well manicured nails so it doesn't look trashy. And dark shades look bad when they are chipped so I add a top coat every few days or so to prevent future chipping.


----------



## Nolee (Oct 17, 2006)

i really love this trend, i got a bottole of black stain but i havent wore it, im afraid this trend will end and i havent used mine yet





i think it can look both classy and cute if worn on short clean nails and with creamypastel colored outfit and very light makeup..

have u guys seen Victoria bekham wearin it, ewww she just did everything on the don't list :|


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Oct 17, 2006)

MAC's coming up with it's own black nail polish, called *Nocturnelle*, out in the stores on Thursday, along with a classic red polish called *Shirelle*. Can't wait to check those out!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree with the opi one and its so funy im in the process of re-doing my blck manicure, nails have to be short and square cute and use slay hansen quick dry top coat dry in a minute(no joke) and it wont chip as fast i swear by it!! and LOVE it have fun!! just**********make sure to put a base coat on first or it'll stain******* xoxox


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 18, 2006)

I do love black and super dark nailpolish every now and then! I just got my nails done with OPI Lincoln Park After Dark nailpolish (since I am on vaca from work this week I don't HAVE to wear a MAC color)...

Also with the Nocturnelle Collection MAC is releasing and making permanent a black nail laquer called Nocturnelle which I am SUPER excited about! I love our nail laquers and we really needed a good straight creamy black...


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 18, 2006)

I have noticed that Janet Jackson has been constantly wearing black nail polish (her Oprah appearance, latest photos etc) it looks great on her short manicured nails. Go for it!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are some pics of the OPI polish...I really hope I can get my hands on the MAC Nocturnelle polish ASAP! I am hoping to get some friday if they still have it at our store...otherwise I am biting the bullet and ordering it online at full price darnit! p.s. I am in love with the way my nail tech shaped the acrylic overlay on my nails! She completely rocks bc the place I went to before was TERRIBLE! If you are in the Tampa area, she is at Pure Hair Salon on SR 54 in Lutz and her name is Jodi...


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 18, 2006)

That is cute MacGoddess... I just had mine done in black and I just love it.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, Leila! The color looks great on you! I don't think I could pull it off so well!


----------



## Minako (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not the biggest fan of black nail polish, but it is true that if you wear it the right way it will look ok


----------



## Lia (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Steel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why wouldn't they ship to Brazil? I thought they ship wherever



If i'm not mistaken, nailpolishes are considered dangerous to be sent by airplane (inflammable and such things). But i might be wrong on this


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to get black NP now. I just hate painting my own nails. I'm so messy. And I always smudge them.


----------



## Quiana (Oct 20, 2006)

I say go for it! I wear it all the time and my nails are just above the tip of my finger.

They key to keeping it looking chic is a good base coat like Orly Bonder--it is rubberized and helps the polish adhere to the nail. Another key is a super glossy top coat such as Seche Vite fast drying top coat. It dries to the touch in minutes and is completely dry in 30 mins. I have no probems with any color peeling or chipping with this combo for over a week.


----------



## kittii (Oct 23, 2006)

wow what an interesting thread! what can i say to all of this? geeze i dont know how long i have been wearing black nail polish seems like forever probably over 10 years ive always had atleast one bottle at all times sometimes even 2 and i love wearing it on my finger nails and my toe nails i dont know why but i just love dark nailpolish! i donts see why it has become such a trend nor do i care that it is a trend........i really dont care for trends and whats in or whats out. i dont see what the big hype is...when there are trends everyone looks the same. to me its lame IMHO

oh by the way i know back in the states there was a black nail polish called morbid ( i think who made it) but havent been able to find it here! i did find a gorgeous color today though called black diamonds by wetnwild its soooo frickin cute and its more of a dark silver than black.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 24, 2006)

You cant get this Chanel Black Satin polish anywhere! I have been looking and looking! Even sent my sister to NYC for it. They told her that they are not making anymore. Thats bizarre because it is such a hot seller, especially now. Bummer.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 26, 2006)

agnÃ¨s b makes a nice black nail polish. dark is sexy, dark is cutie, and you can combine it with little diamonds, you're just wow. depending on the clothes you're wearing, you can look goth, rock'n roll or classy. it can make the nail look yellow, though, so i put lots of base before.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You cant get this Chanel Black Satin polish anywhere! I have been looking and looking! Even sent my sister to NYC for it. They told her that they are not making anymore. Thats bizarre because it is such a hot seller, especially now. Bummer. i live in NYC and have been searching..it seems that this was a limited edition nailpolish and its sold out in the US.. i called the corp office..lol

I'm traveling overseas and hopefully they have it....


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2006)

i think sephora has a black nail polish. it's good enough. but i think a dark purple one can do it too.


----------



## frosty (Oct 27, 2006)

It all comes down to taste. I do not care for it, but I guess that's why they make so many colors anyway.

If you like it wear it or at least try it.

Is it "HOT"? Not to me.


----------



## Andi (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow what a coincidence, I just saw this thread after I came home from shopping. And guess what I bought..my first bottle of black nailpolish!

I tried it on one nail and OMG itÂ´s RICH black with great coverage, itÂ´s blacker than black and really glossy. And the best: it was only like $4. ItÂ´s RimmelÂ´s *"Lasting Finish Nail Polish in #080 Mover"*

I plan on wearing it tomorrow night for a dinner so IÂ´ll take a pic of my nails/hands sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Andi (Oct 28, 2006)

ok hereÂ´s a pic of my nails with the Rimmel Nailpolish on.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW so beautiful nails, that nail polish is so black, i'm jealous.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok hereÂ´s a pic of my nails with the Rimmel Nailpolish on. That looks greaat on you!!! I may go to Wal-Mart and get the rimmel color today!! Thanks Andi!


----------



## Andi (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That looks greaat on you!!! I may go to Wal-Mart and get the rimmel color today!! Thanks Andi!



no problem!I donÂ´t know how ChanelÂ´s Black Satin looks but um how different can plain black nailpolishes from different brands look? I would never spend over $10 on a bottle of nailpolish since I already spend too much on makeup anyway


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 28, 2006)

Your nails look awesome Andi. Black looks great on you.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 28, 2006)

I used to wear black nail polish about two years ago when it was REALLY in, (which I kick myself for--I LOATH looking like every1 elseK) Its fun just try it!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally I think balck nails are sexy. I read today in the paper that for fall and winter that really dark shades are in.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 29, 2006)

GUess what I got???????? I recieved a call from Bloomy's on Friday and they got in a shipment of black satin by Chanel!!

i'm doing my nails tonight



...lol

Your nails look great Andi!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2006)

that's cool, i checked on the french website and it's still existing, but i haven't checked yet at sephora if they had it for real. i hope so because i'm running out of black and i wanna try this one.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 29, 2006)

I like black nailpolish on other people. I haven't tried black nailpolish yet because I can't wear it for work so there is no point of wearing it.


----------



## UrAshenTragedy (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow what a coincidence, I just saw this thread after I came home from shopping. And guess what I bought..my first bottle of black nailpolish!
I tried it on one nail and OMG itÂ´s RICH black with great coverage, itÂ´s blacker than black and really glossy. And the best: it was only like $4. ItÂ´s RimmelÂ´s *"Lasting Finish Nail Polish in #080 Mover"*

I plan on wearing it tomorrow night for a dinner so IÂ´ll take a pic of my nails/hands sometime tomorrow.

Rimmel has a black?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I gotta go some of that. I've been looking for a nice, opaque black and I couldn't find any when I went to Target. XD;;

I think black nail polish can be really elegant and sophisticated, not necessarily goth. n__n;


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I love wearing black nail polish! If done the right way it can look very chic.


----------



## togal (Oct 31, 2006)

I just applied Milani Black Magic last night and it was totally non-streaky and coverage on first coat was better than other polishes I've used from Milani.

I really like the black nails look and think I'm going to start wearing it from now on.


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm going to get my black nailpolish soon lol.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 1, 2006)

So far the best black nail polish I've tried on (drug store) is by GOSH Cosmetics, their black nail polish is the truest black, even better than Barry M which is usually good for strong colours.


----------



## Nolee (Nov 2, 2006)

LipglossQueen: what about the finish, is it matte or shimmery?

i have the european matte version of blacksatin, its not bad but it would amazing if it had some shimmer in it


----------



## magosienne (Nov 7, 2006)

ditto.


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

I've never tried it and I'm a little apprehensive too, but I want to. My mother hates black nail polish though.


----------



## lariexx00 (Nov 13, 2006)

I love black nail polish, but only on short fingernails. Alot of the other darker colors are really pretty too like plum and dark red.


----------



## nycgirl (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello girls,

My friend was able to get the last batch of the chanel black satin nail polish. She has a number of them that she is looking to sell. This is absolutely 100% authentic nail polish and the price is 50 usd. If anyone is interested, please reply to this message.

Thank you.


----------



## cutiepatootie (Nov 14, 2006)

my last manicure was with black polish (not the fancy expensive stuff, lol). i thought people would look at me all weird, butto my amazement, people liked it, and so did i. too bad i like to switch things up. otherwise i would have kept it


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think I'm going to buy the CG Boundless Color in Midnight Magic(?), I think that's the name of it. I love the look of black polish, but I don't know how it would look on me. I'm gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## ciggz (Nov 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm going to buy the CG Boundless Color in Midnight Magic(?), I think that's the name of it. I love the look of black polish, but I don't know how it would look on me. I'm gonna have to give it a try.



yea ive tried that w/ the glitter topcoat. it really looks nice. it's sparkly so it doesn't look gothic


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Nov 25, 2006)

yeah,,it's cool and i love it


----------



## monniej (Dec 1, 2006)

i never tried it. i always thought it would make my hands look older (dark polish against dark skin).


----------



## Noir Sakura (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't because dark polish usually stains my nails.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

I use a super deep wine color instead of black. Not quite as harsh.





Black nail polish can be hot on guys, though. lol.


----------



## Ann2325 (Dec 1, 2006)

i do! but only occasionally when i'm wearing something which has a lot of black on it. i used to wear a lot before when i was into this gothic look (i'm still into it but feel really old for it and coz ppl gave me weird looks!). on the other hand,i believe it also depends on your skin colouring because it didn't seem to suit my asian colouring! (fair skinned gals have all the fun!sigh!



) i also believe that you can make anything suit on you,it just depends upon how well you carry yourself with it!


----------



## x3kh (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes I wear it. I use it alot it is either between black, white and clear for me haha. I like to stick with a few colors of nail polish becuase I don't really like it.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 2, 2006)

if you like it and dont want a strong black

you can buy purple black or blue black


----------



## RedKisses (Dec 2, 2006)

I've been into the Gothic scene since i was 13 so it's a must but not the only shade i will wear.


----------



## Salope (Dec 2, 2006)

I wear OPI Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple. It's gorgeous, has depth and it's something different than ordinary black. I like black but one with depth, like the Chanel black is supposed to have. I don't want a flat color.


----------



## ruby_soho67 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm wearing some right now. I like dark colours for fall and winter.


----------



## nanceet (Dec 2, 2006)

Black nail polish looks great on some fingers ... for mine... i rather not! Tried it once... scared myself. lOlz .. Try it! It might work for you.


----------



## danegr01 (Dec 2, 2006)

I love Milani's black nail polish. It looks fine as long as the wearer also isn't wearing tons of black clothing or dark makeup. Also, it kinda looks funny on toenails.


----------



## Kristi07 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've actually been seeing it a lot more on women who aren't considered goth, and it looked really classy and nice. So I have been wearing it recently. It looks really good with some outfits.


----------



## terra11 (Dec 2, 2006)

i like the colors really dark but not black, i add black to them though


----------



## Lissaboo (Dec 2, 2006)

I say as long as your nails arent freakishly long it looks pretty cool...I just think it looks more appropriate with shorter nails..


----------



## Leony (Dec 2, 2006)

We already have the Black Nail thread in nail forum

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ish-38110.html

I'm going to merge this thread with the oother one. No need duplicate thread for the same topic.

Edited:

Merged.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds cool


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 2, 2006)

i wear it always


----------



## magosienne (Dec 2, 2006)

i'm wondering if i really have to spend that amount on the chanel black polish. it seems discontinued in my country.


----------



## imbored (Feb 1, 2007)

I use the Milani black nailpolish, and it looks fine as long as your not wearing too much black clothing, then you would look goth.


----------

